# Aust. National Aviation Museum acquires DAP Beaufort project



## Mark_pilkington (Feb 20, 2005)

Readers here may be interested to learn that the Australian Aircraft Restoration Group, operators of the Australian National Aviation Museum at Moorabbin Victoria have acquired the major components of a DAP Beaufort to commence a long term restoration project for static display. 

http://www.aarg.com.au/Beaufort.htm

regards 

Mark Pilkington


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 20, 2005)

I must get to Australia sometime soon, preferably when that Beaufort is finished


----------



## evangilder (Feb 20, 2005)

That's cool! I like the Beaufort.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 18, 2005)

Cool! 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 18, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> I must get to Australia sometime soon, preferably when that Beaufort is finished


Yeah, me too.


----------

